# Skype?



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Does anyone here use Skype? I downloaded it awhile back and still don't have any friends on there.  My name on there is Meganb1986 feel free to message me or add your names here.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

What is it? That cam thing?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Don't even have a web cam


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

I have one just aint used it in 10 years


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

So Heart what are you wanting to cam for? hehehe


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Angel, Wing, Shana, and I all use skype


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

SuthernStyles said:


> So Heart what are you wanting to cam for? hehehe


Dude Skype bowling rocks hardcore


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't think you have to use a webcam do you? I've never even used the program lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

skype works great we use it to talk to the boyfriends family back in cali , they havent ever met there grandsons or great nephews before so its cool to be able to talk face to face and have the boys interact with there family. bowling is fun too but lauren cheats lol .;P


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> skype works great we use it to talk to the boyfriends family back in cali , they havent ever met there grandsons or great nephews before so its cool to be able to talk face to face and have the boys interact with there family. bowling is fun too but lauren cheats lol .;P


Pffff WTFever I do not... Wingsling cheats!

No, you dont need a camera just a microphone


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ahh so it's not like just a text chat messenger?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Ahh so it's not like just a text chat messenger?


You can do hat as well........


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Bowling? explain please


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I <3 skype! I have so many friends all over the world it brings us all together  So much fun! I didn't even knew it worked withOUT a web cam, lol.


----------

